

Every single post on HN (HP) is about Aaron Swartz  - edouard1234567

HN is mourning Aaron<p>http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151410201562095&#38;set=a.490487667094.301195.506482094&#38;type=1&#38;theater
======
georgemcbay
The odd thing is I was on reddit today and didn't even hear of his passing
until leaving and visiting another site.

There are tons of stories about it posted there but none of them are on the
overall front page nor on the front pages of any of my usual subreddits
(proggit has a link to his "hit by a truck" post at the top but I had already
read it and didn't understand why it was reposted until after).

~~~
propercoil
top page wtf

------
coolnow
I don't mean to be crass but does HN really need to become saturated with so
much similar posts? E.g i was seeing lots of tributes flood in, multiple
stories on how Swartz was innocent etc.

Why can't there be 1 or 2 posts?

------
J_Darnley
I think the coverage might be even worse than when Jobs died.

~~~
alex_g
I wouldn't say that. It's not all over the news, and most people don't know
about it.

